# Some berried shrimp and baby shrimp



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I snapped up a few pics of some of my berried shrimp and thought I would share them.

























And here are some of the shrimp gathering in masses


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey congrats........glad your are getting babies.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovely!!! Congrats!


----------

